# PortfolioHelper : préparez vos images en quelques clics



## Anonyme (6 Mai 2009)

*PortfolioHelper* est un script applicatif qui permet de *préparer rapidement ses photos avant de les poster sur MacG.*

L'objectif étant de réduire le poids de l'image en se conformant aux spécifications édictées dans le forum Portfolio, *ce script :*
- réduit l'image aux dimensions indiquées par l'utilisateur (de 100 pixels à 800 pixels) ;
- permet d'ajouter une bordure dont la largeur et la couleur sont définies par l'utilisateur (de 0 à 49 pixels maximum, 0 = pas de bordure) ;
- permet d'ajouter un cadre autour de l'image dont la couleur est définie par l'utilisateur ;
- permet d'ajouter une signature (copyright) dont la couleur est définie par l'utilisateur ;
- diminue le cas échéant la résolution à 72 dpi ;
- supprime le/les profils ICC (ColorSync) incorporés à l'image ;
- enregistre une copie de l'image dans un dossier spécifique.



*EN AUCUN CAS CE SCRIPT NE MODIFIE LES FICHIERS ORIGINAUX.*

Il s'agit d'un droplet. Vous pouvez donc l'utiliser soit en double-cliquant et en sélectionnant le/les fichiers à traiter, soit en glissant ceux-ci sur son icône.
Le script est éditable en glissant son icône sur celle de l'Éditeur de scripts.
Le logiciel gratuit iMagine Photo (inclus) est *indispensable* à son fonctionnement.

*Lien de téléchargement* : PortfolioHelper 1.0 (1,2 Mo)


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mai 2009)

*QUOI DE NEUF ?*
 Support des formats Photoshop (PSD) et PICT.
 Support des données EXIF (pour les maniaques ).
 Meilleure qualité des images converties (compression JPEG optimisée).
 Les réglages indiqués par l'utilisateur sont désormais conservés en mémoire pendant toute la durée d'une session. En cas de fermeture de cette dernière ou de redémarrage, ils reviennent aux valeurs par défaut.
 Correction d'une erreur survenant lorsqu'un dossier est déposé sur l'icône du script.
 Le script ne crée plus de dossier "Images PFHelper" si son exécution est suspendue par l'utilisateur.
 Réorganisation des variables des préférences afin que les valeurs par défaut figurent en tête du script (pour ceux qui voudraient bidouiller).
 Autres corrections mineures (que c'est même pas la peine d'en parler, mais que ça fait vachement sérieux de le dire ).

*Lien de téléchargement :* PortfolioHelper 1.1 (1,2 Mo)


----------



## magicPDF (12 Mai 2009)

DocEvil a dit:


> - supprime le/les profils ICC (ColorSync) incorporés à l'image


Pourquoi ?

Sur Mac nous sommes des privilégiés qui utilisons majoritairement un des seuls navigateurs qui gère les profils colorimétriques par défaut*.
(Safari, donc)

Pourquoi ne pas en tirer profit ?

 



_* Firefox 3 gère aussi les profils colorimétriques, mais pas par défaut.
_


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mai 2009)

AbracadabraPDF a dit:


> Pourquoi ?


Le but était avant tout de gagner sur le poids du fichier, mais je crois pouvoir maintenir cet objectif tout en conservant les informations colorimétriques.
Je vais tâcher d'arranger ça. Merci pour ton commentaire. 

*EDIT 1 :* Je profite de l'occasion pour signaler que benjamin à relevé à *150 Ko* (au lieu de 100 Ko) la limite du poids des images de la section "Images & Albums". De cette manière, ceux qui souhaitent y héberger leurs photos bénéficient des mêmes conditions que les membres ayant recours à un serveur tiers.

*EDIT 2 :* Voici d'ailleurs une nouvelle mouture revue et corrigée.

*QUOI DE NEUF ?*
 Support des profils colorimétriques ICC.
 Corrections mineures de la syntaxe.

*Lien de téléchargement :* PortfolioHelper 1.1.2 (1,2 Mo)


----------



## yvos (13 Mai 2009)

Le travail a été fait donc autant en profiter mais je ne suis pas certain que ce soit VRAIMENT intéressant de garder les profils...une grande, très grande majorité doit tout simplement ignorer cette problématique que ce soit à la prise de vue ou après. Beaucoup doivent bosser en sRVb par défaut. Et comme beaucoup aussi doivent consulter MacG pas forcément avec Safari..


----------



## magicPDF (15 Mai 2009)

Disons que je préfère toujours tirer vers le haut plutôt que de niveler par le bas


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mai 2009)

AbracadabraPDF a dit:


> Disons que je préfère toujours tirer vers le haut plutôt que de niveler par le bas


Je comprends ton point de vue mais il me semble discutable, car pour s'en tenir à la limite de 150 Ko, il faut bien récupérer par ailleurs le poids des données colorimétriques conservées. Cela ne peut se faire hélas qu'au prix d'une plus grande compression de l'image.
Quoi qu'il en soit, une prochaine version du script laissera ce choix à l'utilisateur.


----------



## BS0D (2 Septembre 2009)

Honnetement c'est sympa, mais je préfère avoir une interface avec un aperçu. Il y a maintenant des utilitaires pas cher qui font ça très bien (je pense à Picturesque ou ImageWell) et qui sont accessibles. 

Par contre, ta solution a le mérite d'être gratuite... sinon pour qui est motivé, un coup d'AppleScript Studio et le tour est joué.


----------



## WinMac (8 Septembre 2009)

Super 
Merci qui ?
Merci DocEvil !


----------



## Grug (19 Février 2010)

Bon ça a réussi à me faire passer une image de 102ko à 156 ko&#8230; pas ce que je cherche. 

(en fait je cherchais un truc du genre qui m'enlève les donnée surnuméraires genre profil, icone etc&#8230; d'un jpg optimisé avec Photoshop.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Février 2010)

Smush.it


----------



## Nephou (20 Février 2010)

En version &#8220;hors ligne&#8221; il y a également Smallimage de Fabien Conus qui permet d&#8217;ôter les données supplémentaires (y compris par lots) &#8212; la dernière ß est désormais compatible Snow Leopard.


----------



## magicPDF (21 Février 2010)

Grug a dit:


> (en fait je cherchais un truc du genre qui m'enlève les donnée surnuméraires genre profil, icone etc d'un jpg optimisé avec Photoshop.


S'il a vraiment été optimisé avec Photoshop il n'y a plus rien à retirer !!!


----------



## Anonyme (21 Février 2010)

Non, il y a encore plein d'infos: profil couleur, géolocalisation, xmpp, etc. C'est pour ça que les concepteurs web utilisent des petits outils pour l'optimisation. 

Les gains en taille sont parfois étonnant.


----------



## magicPDF (22 Février 2010)

Est-ce qu'on parle bien de la même chose ?
Je pense à la fonction "Enregistrer pour le web" de Photoshop.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Février 2010)

Oui. Même comme ça les fichiers sont trop gros et contiennent des infos inutiles.


----------



## Jose Culot (29 Avril 2011)

Bonsoir...J'ai téléchargé "Pixelmator"(démo.pmx). Jai essayé d'alléger via PortfolioHelper...ça ne marche pas.
Un conseil SVP.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Avril 2011)

Passe ta photo dans smush.it (lien donné plus haut).


----------



## Jose Culot (30 Avril 2011)

Ça ne marche pas, mais je me suis peut-être mal exprimé. Je cherche à convertir .pxm en jpg ou tout autre qui serait comatible avec portfoliohelper.


----------



## Jose Culot (4 Mai 2011)

Jose Culot a dit:


> Ça ne marche pas, mais je me suis peut-être mal exprimé. Je cherche à convertir .pxm en jpg ou tout autre qui serait compatible avec portfoliohelper.


Me revoilou...
Une photo de mon APN après travail sur PSE 8 vaut a l'enregistrement 1,22Mo.Je lui fait faire un tour chez Pixelmator (Pour voir)....sortie 7,2 Mo sur le bureau.
Je pense la redimensionner avec PortfolioHelper mais elle reste amorphe sur le bureau...égal pour Smush.
Une idée svp.


----------



## Nephou (5 Mai 2011)

heu&#8230; un doute m&#8217;étreint (aïe)&#8230; tu as pixelmator (en démo, certes, mais dans la période des 30 jours ça ne change rien) et tu veux transformer une image enregistrée au format natif de pixelmator (.pxm) en un autre format plus universel (comme le jpeg) et ceci dans un autre logiciel que pixelmator  :mouais: 

ben ça va pas être possible  :rateau:

En revanche, si tu acceptes quand même d&#8217;utiliser Pixelmator avec la fonction

Enregistrer sous + enregistre la copie (choisir un format différet de pixelmator),
Exporter&#8230; (puis choisir le format)
ou Exporter pour Internet&#8230; (puis choisir parmi les formats adaptés au web)

Il y a des chances

Que tu y arrives.
Que tu puisses traiter le fichier avec PortFolioHelper ou smush.it qui de reconnaissent pas le format pixelmator

Mais peut-être n&#8217;ai-je pas compris ta demande


----------



## Jose Culot (5 Mai 2011)

Si....Tu as bien compris et je me suis rendu compte que ça ne sert à rien de chercher midi à quatorze heure.
Encore merci.


----------



## Nephou (5 Mai 2011)

Je t&#8217;en prie


----------



## Azety (11 Mai 2011)

je suis preneur, vais enfin poster sans me faire enguirlander

 merci !


----------

